# Predation Controls



## Maremmalgds (Apr 7, 2014)

I couldn't find a thread like this already so I'll tackle this one. Hope I do it up right!
Predation control consists of three layers of protection. Housing and perimeter as well as tractor/run fencing, lgd, and thirdly, an owner ready and willing to back 'em up!
I grew up with livestock but I didn't meet Maremma lgd's until much later. Had to suffer through a lot of losses but now I wouldn't try to live without them, and we now specialize in providing teams of homestead conditioned (poultry friendly) working Maremma. I can't envision life without poultry and life without Maremma make poultry tenuous at best!


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Umm what ?


Current flock: 105


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

LGD are Livestock Guardian Dogs and Maremma are a breed of such dogs, 

OP is explaining what they use for predator control for their chickens, Pypy, which is based around a LGD


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I don't need a dog around, My rooster handles that. He even wakes up after dark if there is a possum around and will kill it if it does get in, so far one has never got into his coop, but one did get after my Delaware rooster a few weeks ago but he was way away from the main coop.


----------

